# بعض الأطعمة التي تساعد في علاج حالات الأرق....هام



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_إليكم بعض الأطعمة التي تساعد في علاج حالات الأرق، وعدم القدرة على النوم، أو حالات النوم المتقطع 

أولا: البطاطا المشوية 

تعطي إحساساً بالراحة لأنها تحفز أطلاق هرمون سيروتوتين الذي يعطي شعوراً بالاسترخاء والراحة، وهي غنية أيضاً بفيتامين (ب1) الذي يحارب الضغط والإرهاق. 

ثانيا: جوز الطيب 

يعتبر مصدر غني بحمض مايريستيسين الذي يساعد على النوم الهانئ، يتم تناوله مع الحليب الدافئ قبل النوم بالليل، من خلال إضافة رشة صغيره منه، ولكن يجب مراعاة عدم استخدامه بكميات كبيرة لأنه يسبب الهلوسة. 

ثالثا: شاي النعناع 

مهدئ طبيعي للمعدة ويساعد على النوم. 

رابعا: الخس 

يحتوي على مادة مهدئة تساعد على النوم، يمكن تناول مقدار متوسط من أوراق الخس قبل النوم. 

خامسا: حبوب الإفطار 

تحتوي ايضاً على هورمون يعطي الإحساس بالراحة، وهي غنية أيضاً بفيتامين(ب1) . 

سادسا: التين 

غني بالكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم اللذين يعتبران عاملاً مهماً من العوامل التي تساعد على استرخاء العضلات، وبالتالي يقلل من الشعور بالتوتر._​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا يا تونى

شكرااااا ليك​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*واو

مهمة جدا

و خاصتا  لي  انا

فانا  اتعب  في العمل كثيرا

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


candy shop قال:



موضوع جميل جدااااااا يا تونى

شكرااااا ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليك يا تونى على المعلومات الجميلة دى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


amjad-ri قال:



*واو

مهمة جدا

و خاصتا  لي  انا

فانا  اتعب  في العمل كثيرا

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يقويك ويحميك
ميرسى كتيييير على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


come with me قال:



*ميرسى ليك يا تونى على المعلومات الجميلة دى *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى ليك اكتر على زوقك 
وعلى مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات حلوه جدا , و مفيدة .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


قلم حر قال:



			معلومات حلوه جدا , و مفيدة .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووور وربنا يبركك_​


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للمعلومات دي بس ما هي حبوب الافطار؟
ام تقصد حبوب اللقاح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## totty (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mor antonios قال:



شكرا للمعلومات دي بس ما هي حبوب الافطار؟
ام تقصد حبوب اللقاح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على مرورك

هل تعرف الكورن فليكس ؟ هذه هي حبوب الإفطار.. طبعاً هناك رقائق الذرة والرز المقروش والقمح بالسكر والشوفان بالعسل والمكسرات ..
يعنى حجات مش منتشرا بس هيه ديه
مشكوووووووووور_​


----------



## Ferrari (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك يا تونى على الموضوع المهم دة

وعلى المعلومات الجميلة

الرب يبارك اعمالك

​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع رااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير يا مان تسلم
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


totty قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
مشكووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


ferrari قال:



شكراً لك يا تونى على الموضوع المهم دة

وعلى المعلومات الجميلة

الرب يبارك اعمالك

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى متشكر جدااا على زوقك
ومرورك
مشكووووووور_​


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا تونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


جيلان قال:



*ميرسى يا تونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووره_​


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
> 
> هل تعرف الكورن فليكس ؟ هذه هي حبوب الإفطار.. طبعاً هناك رقائق الذرة والرز المقروش والقمح بالسكر والشوفان بالعسل والمكسرات ..
> ...


طبعا الكورن فليكس  مشهور في العالم كله بس اسم حبوب الافطار جديدة على. شكرا للتوضيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على المعلومات المفيده دى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mor antonios قال:



طبعا الكورن فليكس  مشهور في العالم كله بس اسم حبوب الافطار جديدة على. شكرا للتوضيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

_​_العفو
انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووور_[/center]


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

_


swety koky girl قال:



ميرسى على المعلومات المفيده دى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووره_​


----------

